# [Poll] GBATemp Theme - Which is better?



## jonthedit (Jul 1, 2013)

Over the past year or so I've been glued to the  "Tempstyle DARK" theme.
So yesterday I was wondering how many people actually are aware of or use the theme.
I had forgotten the default theme was white. 
If you're lost, goto Account Prefences to try out the theme.

So, which theme do you like best?


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Jul 1, 2013)

I use the white theme. The Dark Theme seems to bother my eyes for some reason, so, I avoid it (not that it looks bad, I just cant' seem to focus at all while I use it).


----------



## Arras (Jul 1, 2013)

Dark theme + http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark?r=1351634091 master race.


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 1, 2013)

White theme here, i tried the dark but preferred the white.


----------



## jonthedit (Jul 1, 2013)

Arras said:


> Dark theme + http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark?r=1351634091 master race.


Pfft. That's Firefox only. :/
Firefox has issues with the new NVIDIA drivers.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 1, 2013)

jonthedit said:


> Pfft. That's Firefox only. :/
> Firefox has issues with the new NVIDIA drivers.


 
You can use it with Chrome as well.
IMO, it makes the theme look worse, though.


----------



## Arras (Jul 1, 2013)

tj_cool said:


> You can use it with Chrome as well.
> IMO, it makes the theme look worse, though.


I dunno, I like it. The regular black theme isn't bad either and I still much prefer that above the white theme, but I probably just grew used/attached to this one


----------



## air2004 (Jul 1, 2013)

I think dark is much easier on the eyes , white makes it hard to read or should I say follow some of the writing on the screen.
I wish I could make all web pages look like this.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 1, 2013)

White theme burns my eyes now that I've converted to Dark theme master race


----------



## Depravo (Jul 1, 2013)

I use the light theme. Light text on a dark background sends my eyes crazy.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 1, 2013)

wait, there's a Dark Theme?

anyway; I can't See Shit with the Dark Theme.....


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 1, 2013)

Arras said:


> I dunno, I like it. The regular black theme isn't bad either and I still much prefer that above the white theme, but I probably just grew used/attached to this one


I don't think the Stylish script is bad per say, but it just seems to break as much as it's trying to fix 



Depravo said:


> I use the light theme. Light text on a dark background sends my eyes crazy.


 
I have the same on many sites with dark themes I visit.
But on this site it's a "slightly dark" background with "slightly light" text, so it's a lot more doable.
Could be different for you though, I guess.


----------



## air2004 (Jul 1, 2013)

I just switched to the temp style to see how it looks , its been so long .... It feels like a snow storm hit the page , feels like snow blindness , gotta switch back


----------



## Walker D (Jul 1, 2013)

I just switched to the dark side ...let's see how long I can stand it..
(some icons looks worst on the dark theme ...they show some white borders, since they seems to be designed to lighter themes.. ...red text pops out more on the dark theme too ..what I don't like much..)  See? ->  he is sad cause there's some white stuff around his face


----------



## Devin (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm a fan of Arra's dark theme. Nice, easy on the eyes, and the top logo bar on the website matches the rest of the site.


----------



## air2004 (Jul 1, 2013)

Walker D said:


> I just switched to the dark side ...let's see how long I can stand it..
> (some icons looks worst on the dark theme ...they show some white borders, since they seems to be designed to lighter themes.. ...red text pops out more on the dark theme too ..what I don't like much..) See? ->  he is sad cause there's some white stuff around his face


 I think the white makes it look more like a head lol
 and they don't all do it . you can see which one will if you look before using that emotion icon


----------



## Walker D (Jul 1, 2013)

air2004 said:


> and they don't all do it . you can see which one will if you look before using


Yup ..I know
but based on the amount of people using this darker theme, I think those problematic icons should be fixed (not only the smiles ..if you go to the home page, you can see this white borders on other kind of icons..)


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 6, 2013)

Lol being a user since late 2007, white is all I ever knew...

I should try the dark theme though.


----------



## air2004 (Jul 6, 2013)

You will like the dark


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 6, 2013)

Tempstyle 3 is missing in the poll. You know, the old IPB skin.


----------



## jonthedit (Jul 1, 2013)

Over the past year or so I've been glued to the  "Tempstyle DARK" theme.
So yesterday I was wondering how many people actually are aware of or use the theme.
I had forgotten the default theme was white. 
If you're lost, goto Account Prefences to try out the theme.

So, which theme do you like best?


----------



## redact (Jul 6, 2013)

Dark, Centered


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2013)

At first I just switched to dark theme because I like dark. I don't think it's really better but now I'm just used to it.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 6, 2013)

Well i've just tested the dark them and its alright, but the font color on some things in gray should be changed. I'll probably keep it this way just because it matches my pic  Twilight gba 


EDIT: TempStyle Dark makes this site much more nefarious then it actually is.


----------



## broitsak (Jul 6, 2013)

Dark theme supremacy.
It's tough to get use to the white theme now, I've been using the dark theme since forever.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 6, 2013)

Darktheme masterrace!

White theme is to much strain on the eyes imho


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 6, 2013)

This isnt even really dark though, this is more of a grayscale theme. When i heard about "Dark Theme" i thought it would be pitch black with lots of cool font colors and lightning bolts and chaos as far as the eye can see. Hell Maybe a black market tab that would show up somewhere at the least


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 6, 2013)

Good to see the majority preferring the dark theme. Even more reason for people not to blindly copy paste formatting from other sites.



Vengenceonu said:


> This isnt even really dark though, this is more of a grayscale theme. When i heard about "Dark Theme" i thought it would be pitch black with lots of cool font colors and lightning bolts and chaos as far as the eye can see. Hell Maybe a black market tab that would show up somewhere at the least


Lol at the black market thing 
As far as dark themes go there are darker ones, but this would still be considered dark. It's not like the theme is called "TempStyle Black". Maybe TempStyle Dusk would be a more fitting name for it, but I don't see anything wrong with the name.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 6, 2013)

I wouldn't say i 'prefer it' but more of, its easier on the eyes then the white theme. But the white theme has better font colors tbh. Hell whenever i reply to a post the "reply, like any other button" always blend in so i gotta go searching for them lol.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 6, 2013)

I prefer the white theme.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 7, 2013)

Im still hoping for a black market tab though , Unless u count the prices in ShopTemp (Which are HIGH!) Illegal


----------

